# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  PRESS CORNER - Cafe Sài Gòn

## nguyetnt

Không Gian Để Sáng Tạo
Press Corner Coffee ẩn mình ở tầng 3 của một căn biệt thự trên đường Huyền Trân Công Chúa, xung quanh được bao bọc bởi những hàng cây xanh.
Một không gian trong suốt
Lối vào Press Corner phải đi qua một gian hàng trưng bày, lên thang máy rồi mới đến không gian của quán. Bước vào đây, bạn sẽ thấy mở ra một không gian yên tĩnh, thanh thản và sáng bừng ánh mặt trời. Ngồi ở đây bạn có thể nhìn ra một góc công viên cây của Dinh Độc Lập qua những bức tường kính trong suốt.


Một không gian trong suốt qua bức tường kínhSự ẩn mình của Press Corner tưởng là nhược điểm nhưng khi đã bước chân đến bạn sẽ thấy điều này tạo ra cho khách những cảm xúc rất lạ lẫm, đặc biệt. Nếu đến đây vào ban ngày bạn sẽ cảm nhận được một không gian đầy nắng, gió và không gian xanh tự nhiên.

Không gian cây xanh của Press CornerQuán khá nhỏ nhưng lại có ba khu vực để bạn lựa chọn là không gian phòng lạnh, khu vực dành cho những khách thưởng thức shisha và không gian ngoài trời với mái che từ ban công.
Khu vực phòng máy lạnh chỉ 8, 9 bàn dành cho khoảng 15 khách ngồi nhưng lúc nào cũng mang vẻ êm đềm, bình yên. Từ sàn nhà cho đến trần đều mang dấu ấn riêng: các hoa văn được thiết kế riêng trên sàn nhà, tường và trần rất lạ mắt, có thể đem lại nhiều sự sáng tạo cho khách khi nhìn vào đó. Rất nhiều người ưa thích màu sắc và cách trang trí tại Press Corner bởi màu chủ đạo là đỏ nâu, nâu nhạt như café sữa và những chiếc ghế màu trắng làm điểm nhấn. Những chiếc đèn lớn treo trên trần nhà tạo ấn tượng mạnh mẽ khi nhìn ra những khôn gian xung quanh qua các bức tường kính trong suốt.

Không gian sang trọng mà không cầu kỳRiêng khu vực ban công thì bạn lại ngồi trên những chiếc ghế lớn hơn, rộng hơn bên dưới những cây dù đủ sắc màu với những điểm nhấn rất tinh tế như một chậu hoa nhỏ để hờ trên bờ tường, một chiếc chong chóng đang quay tít trong gió, một mảng tường nước chảy róc rách dưới những dây leo xanh.
Nhạc của Press Corner cũng rất chọn lọc. Đa số là bản nhạc quen thuộc theo phong cách classic, jazz và country từ dàn máy hi-end đặt nơi góc quán.
Nơi của những khách hàng quen
Nếu như đến Press Corner thường một chút bạn sẽ bắt gặp rất nhiều người quen giống như mình. Chủ nhân của quán tâm sự, khách đến đây rất nhiều, làm đủ mọi nghề. Phần lớn trong số họ là nhà báo, những người làm nghệ thuật và doanh nhân. Có thể vì không gian nơi này gợi nhiều cảm xúc cho người làm công việc sáng tạo và nhiều ngẫu hứng.
Đây cũng là địa điểm tổ chức thường xuyên các cuộc họp báo liên quan đến lĩnh vực thể thao, nhiếp ảnh. Cách bố trí của chủ nhân thể hiện rõ mục đích biến Press Corner Café thành một không gian mềm đa chức năng, là nơi gặp gỡ, thư giãn nhưng đồng thời có thể biến thành không gian cho bàn thảo hợp đồng hoặc tổ chức sự kiện. Một trong những thành công của Press Corner Coffee là ở chỗ giữ chân được các khách hàng vốn đặc biệt chú trọng tới sự riêng tư.

Press Corner chú trọng sự riêng tư để níu chân khách hàngKhông gian buổi tối sôi động hơn với các hoạt động như Shisha – còn gọi là hút thuốc lào Ả Rập, là một kiểu hút thuốc qua một bình lọc nước có hình dáng giống như cây đèn. Thuốc dùng trong Shisha rất nhẹ, lại có hương vị của các loài cây hương liệu và hoa quả, phù hợp với cả phụ nữ và thanh thiếu niên. Bạn có thể yêu cầu DJ riêng  trong tiệc chiêu đãi của mình với khoảng 20 khách với chi phí hợp lý.
Sôi động cùng Shisha và DJ

Thông tin liên hệ:
Press Corner Coffee
Địa chỉ: Số 1 Huyền Trân Công Chúa - Phường Bến Thành - Quận 1 - Tp.HCM (Nằm góc Nguyễn Du, Huyền Trân Công Chúa).
Điện thoại: (08) 3822 6253


>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Press Corner Coffee_


(Nguồn Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------

